# December 12' Official Submission Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*







All Members are Eligible and Encouraged to enter! 
Entrys must be made by 11:59:59 p.m. December 20st, 2012. 
Voting will begin December 21st, and end on December 31st 11:59:59. 
The contest winner will have a picture of their Cruze on the front page, for the month of November as well as a COTM Winner title and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame".

Contest Rules* 
*Make a post in this thread with the following Information:* 
*Descriptive Thread Title*: ie: John’s Featured Cruze Submission 
*Name:* John Doe (Full Name Optional)
*Location:* State, City
*Car Info:* Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 
*Stock Options:* XM, Onstar ......
*Modifications:* (separate them in categories such as: Exterior, Interior, Performance…) 
*Future plans:* Upcoming Mods
*Other info*: (ie: shows won….)
*
Display up to 10 "QUALITY" and well deserving images following the text above.
**
Entry Rules: *
*You must be the owner of the Cruze you are submitting. 
**10 images max. 
**One submission per member per month*. 
*Past winners may enter again after 6 months from the original winning date.*
*You will NOT be added to the "voting thread" without a submission in THIS thread.*

*No discussions in this thread. Just submissions.* 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.​


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So... voting begins on the first day of winter... bonus points for winter theme? LOL.

Reserved for my submission


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, since these pictures were so well received last month, I will recycle them. I'd like some snow ones, but I'm happy that we don't have snow yet too!*

Descriptive Thread Title: Jon’s Featured Cruze Submission 
Name: Jon
Location: Northville, MI
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T 6A in Autumn Metallic with Cocoa/Light Neutral
Stock Options: RS Appearance Package, Sunroof, dealer-installed pinstripe
Modifications: See signature for current list.
Future plans: Perhaps some sort of splash guards, maybe a tune and/or intake- not sure yet.
Other info: She likes autumn in Michigan!











































*


----------



## Capt. Tripz (Nov 30, 2012)

Capt. Tripz Featured Cruze Submission.
Myles
Pottstown, PA
2011 Cruze LT2
*Stock options include*: black leather interior, power driver seat, heated seats, sunroof/moonroocf, alloy wheels
*Modifications include*: OEM chrome striped handle kit, OEM foglight kit, OEM mud gaurds, E&G Classics blackened chrome grill upper and lower, CG black halo headlights, Defenderworx black aluminum billet emblems, 20% tint all around (minus windshield.)
*Future Mods: *18" Lexani R-Six rims in chrome. _*keepin it classy*._


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I missed out because of rain for November, but I will definitely have pictures up for my Cruze in this month.

Also, voting starts on the day of the apocalypse... well played Collins... well played.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's get more cars in here!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Herbie's Featured Cruze Submission 
Name: Herbie
Location: Fort Walton Beach,FL
Car Info: 2013 cruze eco , 6M ,1.4T, blue topaz metallic,medium titanium interior
Stock Options: chevy mylink, on star ,xm ,dealer-installed custom rally stripes
Modifications: custom CAI, muffler delete dualed, 15% tint all around with a 15% visor strip across windshield,custom tune by efi live,12" alpine S-type sub with alpine amp
Future plans: splash guards, pillar pod with boost & wideband ,drop springs, debadge, chrome painted to match car
Other info: never ending mods, definetly more to come ive only had it for 2mo now 











































*


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Except for the blacked out bow-ties all around and a spot of bird poo, my car isn't cool enough to compete  Maybe next time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Except for the blacked out bow-ties all around and a spot of bird poo, my car isn't cool enough to compete  Maybe next time.


You could always do something like this:

Father Uses Hot Daughter to Sell 1977 Datsun on eBay

The truth later came out that the guy used some friend of his or some model he paid, not his daughter. Still, it might get you some votes.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Descriptive Thread Title*: chubster the slammed hamster
*Name: *Jack Barrena
*Location:* San Diego,California
*Car Info:* 2011,ls
st*ock Options:* fogs,
*Modifications:* exterior,plasti dipped grill,trunk chrome and trim,vg shark fin.debadged,de wipered,de plated,
interior,plasti dip center consle,pillars,and hardwood flooring in the trunk
performance,ur front and rear strut braces,lower rear 2 pt brace,k sport coilovers with 18k springs,trifecta tune,air intake resonator delete
*Future plans:* ummmm
*Other info*:







[/URL] random 013 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cars 031 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cars 027 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cars 023 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cars 022 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] car update 2012 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL] cars 028 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]
*future*







[/URL] rim fitment 002 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You could always do something like this:
> 
> Father Uses Hot Daughter to Sell 1977 Datsun on eBay
> 
> The truth later came out that the guy used some friend of his or some model he paid, not his daughter. Still, it might get you some votes.


Sorry, I suck at Photoshop:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You could always do something like this:
> 
> Father Uses Hot Daughter to Sell 1977 Datsun on eBay
> 
> The truth later came out that the guy used some friend of his or some model he paid, not his daughter. Still, it might get you some votes.


I can't do what he did because I don't know any ugly skanky chicks to stand in front of my Cruze to make it look better  But I'll see what I can come up with. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

4 submissions and 2 reserves. 
Lets get some more in here gents 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

The sonic crowd has more people modding and posting there car, comon people who cares if your car is stock post it we need some diffrent colors, i have yet to see one white cruze yet on this board

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> The sonic crowd has more people modding and posting there car, comon people who cares if your car is stock post it we need some diffrent colors, i have yet to see one white cruze yet on this board
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm waiting to go up into the mountains to get some good shots, instead of sitting in my driveway -_-.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm waiting to go up into the mountains to get some good shots, instead of sitting in my driveway -_-.


Uh, I was just at the cabin on Sunday. Beautiful scenery. I should have gotten some pics!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm waiting to go up into the mountains to get some good shots, instead of sitting in my driveway -_-.


i like to tease,haha


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

*Descriptive Thread Title*: BigSlim's 2011 Cruze LS
*Name:* Adam Druce
*Location:* Spring, TX
*Car Info:* 2011 Chevy Cruze LS 
*Stock Options: *LS Package, nothing special.
*Modifications:* Exterior: 17" Sparco Assetto Gara Satin Black Wheels, Window Tint
Audio: 3 12" Merlon Audio Subs, Custom Fiberglass box to replace the back seat, 3500w amp, spare battery
*Future plans:* Hoping a turbo kit comes out soon, till then maybe a muffler, flat white paint job, with black accents, factory fog lights.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

my car looks like poo ( because of winter ) so i will only be submitting during the sumer


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: DC audio chevy cruze
Name: Kyle Hick
Location: Conway,AR
Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze LT 
Stock Options:Fog lights, floor mats
Modifications:
Custom Ipad dash
kenwood ddx719 head unit
powerbass 3xls door speakers
2- DC audio lvl2 10's in a custom box
1- DC audio 1.2k amp
XS power D3100 battery under the hood
Xstatic 2000 in the back 
bowtie decals
Injen cold air intake 
Future plans: exhaust, wheels, dip the whole car**





















































*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


>


I see your Cruze came with the real solution to handling the engine fires reported earlier this year.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

6 submissions 2 reserve submissions.
You guys need to get your picks up soon. The 21st will be here before you know it.  


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bump. Anyone else want to give COTM a shot?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

For the life of me I can't figure out why I couldn't edit my earlier post. Well, here is my submission and bump. None of the pics are too new.. December has been a gloomy month  *

Descriptive Thread Title*: The Cruzer, "CRUZIN' USA" * 
Name:* Erik E. * Location:* Buffalo, NY * 
Car Info:* 2011 LTZ with Black Granite Metallic Exterior, Black / Brick Leather Interior 
* Stock Options:* XM, OnStar, RS Package, Sunroof, Trunk Cargo Net X 2 
* Exterior Modifications:* 30% Tint all around with ~8'' Windshield Strip, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Debadged "CRUZE" and "LTZ" emblems, "CRZN_USA" plate, "CRUZE" license plate bracket. *
Interior Modifications:* All-Weather Cruze floor mats* 
Performance Modifications:* Trifecta "Premium" Tune, Injen CAI with Hydroshield, Trifecta e85 Tune (Purchased and shipped, not installed!) * 
Future plans:* Upgraded brakes (when mine fail.. LOL)* 
Other info*: ...at your local dragstrip tormenting Ford Foci and Honda Civic Si's


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the site has a time limit on editing for regular members. I tried to edit my list of mods in last month's, and I did once early on, but then couldn't later.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think the site has a time limit on editing for regular members. I tried to edit my list of mods in last month's, and I did once early on, but then couldn't later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


You're only allowed either 1,400 or 14,000 minutes before editing is turned off on a post.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> You're only allowed either 1,400 or 14,000 minutes before editing is turned off on a post.


Or you could just PM me and I'll edit it for you whenever.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Or you could just PM me and I'll edit it for you whenever.


Or you could make me a mod and I can do it myself...:th_coolio:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Or you could make me a mod and I can do it myself...:th_coolio:


You do know that there's a hazing ritual we are required to go through before accepting a new moderator...right? Better put on your thicker tighty-whities for that...


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You do know that there's a hazing ritual we are required to go through before accepting a new moderator...right? Better put on your thicker tighty-whities for that...


Commando right now. Yeah.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You do know that there's a hazing ritual we are required to go through before accepting a new moderator...right? Better put on your thicker tighty-whities for that...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> You're only allowed either 1,400 or 14,000 minutes before editing is turned off on a post.


That's quite impressive. Another forum I'm on only has like a 30 minute edit time. Fortunately I've been a mod for many years, so it doesn't affect me much, but the old people are complaining about it all the time since they generally change their mind and can't figure out the internet in general.

I suspect it is 14,000. It seemed like I went back in to that last COTM submission to edit it about a week later (which is when I did the mod on the car). About three weeks after the post date, no go.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's quite impressive. Another forum I'm on only has like a 30 minute edit time. Fortunately I've been a mod for many years, so it doesn't affect me much, but the old people are complaining about it all the time since they generally change their mind and can't figure out the internet in general.
> 
> I suspect it is 14,000. It seemed like I went back in to that last COTM submission to edit it about a week later (which is when I did the mod on the car). About three weeks after the post date, no go.


14k minutes would be about 10 days. Sounds about right.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 14k minutes would be about 10 days. Sounds about right.


If only the same deadline applied to sending out CruzeTalk stickers!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> If only the same deadline applied to sending out CruzeTalk stickers!


Yes, I must have one. I hope they don't look like the trifecta stickers :hope:


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> If only the same deadline applied to sending out CruzeTalk stickers!


I might just make my own...




Not gonna enter this month, but maybe next month if I get the mods I want done.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Commando right now. Yeah.


Its the only true way to go.



XtremeRevolution said:


> 14k minutes would be about 10 days. Sounds about right.


Its definitely 14k because I have a post from two days ago that can still be edited, and if it was 1,400 that wouldn't be possible


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump. Final day for nominations before Terry switches us to voting.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Where is tecollins with the voting thread?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Where is tecollins with the voting thread?


He'll get there. There are several people and cars nominated this month and it takes time to run through both those threads and create the voting threads. Besides, he's probably out shopping for Christmas. Why start before the 22nd when the world was supposed to end on the 21st? :signs015:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

My apologies guys been a lil hectic with the holidays and work.

I'll be taking care of this today even if I have to stay up late to do so.
I am going to make sure you guys get the full 10 days of voting so I will push the deadline to the right as needed.




Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

